# first post: POD DTG services in UK and Australia



## zesty (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
first of all i want to thank the forum moderators and the community members for such a great source of information. It has been very helpful.

I have found a-lot of POD services in USA. but i could not find any services in Canada, UK and Australia that service DTG printing.

Can you guys please recommend any POD services who do DTG printing?

thank you in advance for all the help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The 3 biggies, Zazzle | Custom T-Shirts, Personalized Gifts, Posters, Art, and more, Individuelle T-Shirts, Shirts, Tshirts, uvm. | Spreadshirt and CafePress United Kingdom: Funny T-Shirts & unique one-of-a-kind gifts all do.


----------



## zesty (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply.

do these guys operate from europe and australia as well?

i personally dont like these big boys because they are more expensive and they expose our customer with their own brand image. I prefer a joint venture (partnership) with smaller businesses or individuals.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

zesty said:


> thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> do these guys operate from europe and australia as well?
> 
> i personally dont like these big boys because they are more expensive and they expose our customer with their own brand image. I prefer a joint venture (partnership) with smaller businesses or individuals.


 Zezty, to the best of my knowledge Zazzle and CafePress do not actually "operate" out of anywhere but the USA. They have localized websites but still do all the printing and shipping from the USA. 

I'd recommend an international POD if I knew of anyone worth your time, but besides Spreadshirt in Germany I don't know of any others that stand out. I can tell you we're planning to open international fulfillment operations soon, but no ETA.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Zesty, I have heard good things about a Canadian DTG guy in BC near Vancouver/ Washington State, forgot the name but he does good work using a few Kornits. Maybe you can google him. I know he does most of his business over the web, with an online order system. He's a contract printer, B2B, not a POD but if you just want fulfillment it may work for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skibum said:


> Zesty, I have heard good things about a Canadian DTG guy in BC near Vancouver/ Washington State, forgot the name but he does good work using a few Kornits. Maybe you can google him. I know he does most of his business over the web, with an online order system. He's a contract printer, B2B, not a POD but if you just want fulfillment it may work for you.


I think that might be NextShirt NextShirt Home Page


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

zesty said:


> Hey guys,
> first of all i want to thank the forum moderators and the community members for such a great source of information. It has been very helpful.
> 
> I have found a-lot of POD services in USA. but i could not find any services in Canada, UK and Australia that service DTG printing.
> ...


I think RedBubble.com is based out of Australia

I think there's one or two more based out of AU, but I can't think of them at the moment. Not sure about the UK.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

There are contract DTG printers in Australia, but most DTG printers are just contract or print one-offs for their own clients. Redbubble I believe prints from USA but operates website from Australia.


----------



## Fishgun (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this thread is quite old now, but for the benefit of anyone searching, MYSOTI have recently announced they have arrangements to print and ship European orders from the UK and have adjusted their shipping prices accordingly.


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

zesty said:


> Hey guys,
> first of all i want to thank the forum moderators and the community members for such a great source of information. It has been very helpful.
> 
> I have found a-lot of POD services in USA. but i could not find any services in Canada, UK and Australia that service DTG printing.
> ...


Hey Zesty, Count me in .> Sydney AU here DTG printing
Thanks


----------

